# first litter flemish giants(question only 3 so far)



## djluster (Apr 20, 2011)

my girl just had her first litter that I know of. she is seems to be doing everything. I got her because the owner couldnt keep her since she got in with her other boy flemish. so dont know how mainy time she might have been breed since they found them together the next day. 

But I have a question i just looked and there was only 3 in there is this common or is there a chance she still may have more. I don't know do they have them all at once or over a little time she I dont know when she started having them. I left about 3 hours ago and she was just starting to pull alot more hair. 3 just seem like a small litter but wasnt sure if it common or not


----------



## wannacow (May 16, 2011)

Did your bunn end up having more?


----------

